# Mosconi A Class



## Fatbloke (Jul 23, 2008)

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

awsomwe amp here guys sound is amazing (as long as your speakers are good enuf) good luck with the sale mate and its a pity your not still using it unless ofcourse you upgraded to the new range that is
Ren
xMplar


----------



## Fatbloke (Jul 23, 2008)

xMplar said:


> awsomwe amp here guys sound is amazing (as long as your speakers are good enuf) good luck with the sale mate and its a pity your not still using it unless ofcourse you upgraded to the new range that is
> Ren
> xMplar


Thanks, unfortunately space in the new install is a bigger priority for me. I could use this but would have to settle for lesser amps for the rest of the install. I have opted to go for something special as a replacement and to keep up with the standards of this amp, it has to be special.


----------



## Fatbloke (Jul 23, 2008)

15 hours left


----------

